# Pic of My SD-1603



## Pepfoot (Jun 3, 2007)

Just a pic of my refurb'd Shibaura SD-1603 with 68+ 'new' hours...

army


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow! Very nice rig Pepfoot.

You may have already heard this, but most dealers argue that although the best supported gray market tractor is indeed the Yanmar...The strongest (toughest) and most durable is the Shibaura. And there are many brands of imports available.

Were you able to get in touch with Buck at EFC?? Very nice guy and most probably the ONLY absolute authority on these machines. Did someone refurbish your tractor stateside, or is it a Vietnam rebuild?

Cool pictures and thanks for sharing.

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice work Pepfoot! Looks REAL sharp and good as (if not better than) new! :thumbsup: Thanks for the picture. Be sure to post some pictures of you puttin' her to work too.


----------



## Pepfoot (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments on the tractor, guys. It was refurb'd here in the states (Dallas area) & has served me well thus far. Just did my own fluid changes a couple of days ago & it was easy enough. I pull a Rhino SE-42 rotary mower/shredder with it & recently p/u an old 48" Mitsubishi tiller to use. Also have a King Kutter Middle Buster and a 5' blade. Mark - I e-mailed Buck (twice), but haven't heard back. He may be off on one of his buying trips or maybe I just need to call. I really like his website, though, and his thoughts on the Vietnam rebuilds. Thanks again... army


----------

